# Tap and die question



## handplane (Aug 5, 2009)

I noticed that Lou has sets for sale.  Are these for just the nib holder section only or can the larger be used for the cap and barrel?  I am considering doing my own designs and the T&D are not that easy to find.  I've done a few different kits and to be honest they can get boring.  I like to be creative and have some different ideas but I have to make them all myself.  Can someone direct me to the correct T&D set for the cap if Lou's are not what I'm looking for.

Bryant


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 5, 2009)

The tap and die sets that Lou has is only for the nib holders . The cap tap and die sets are custom made triple start taps and dies . I bought mine during a group buy about a year ago and even with the group buy discounts they still cost over $200 for the El Grande style 2 piece set .


----------



## handplane (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought the caps were different.  I remember reading now that they were really pricey.
  Does anyone know if there are any available?  Do they have to be 3 or 4 start taps for the cap?  This is completely new to me but I want to try it.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 5, 2009)

The only reason for multi start threads is to save time when opening the cap.  When its closed, no one will ever know and its really a good idea to begin with single start taps and dies to be sure you like the idea and know what size feels good.  To get one similar to the multistart ones many have get a 12mm set with fine threads. It will work fine.


----------



## Druid (Aug 5, 2009)

Like Bryant, I'm finding myself getting bored with the kits and want to explore making kitless pens.  Help with selecting tap & die sets would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 6, 2009)

There are several reasons why Multi start threads are preferred but Bruce is right a single start tap and die set is perfectly fine to explore kitless pen designs . 
Depending whether you are going to use a large or small nib you can use a 12mm x .5mm for the large nib and a 10mm x .5mm for the small nibs . If you use SAE then a 1/2" x at least 24 tpi (32 tpi is better) for the large nib and 7/16" x 24 tpi or better for the small nib . 
Some of the reasons the higher tpi (threads per inch) is better is that the smaller threads will stay closed better then a coarser thread , they are also smaller in size so they don't feel as rough as a coarser thread does and I think they just look better , not as distracting when the pen is open and being used .


----------



## Druid (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Butch, I appreciate the info.  If you don't mind, I may reach out to you for additional guidance/info as my skills grow and I explore more.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 6, 2009)

For those getting bored with pressing kits together, an hour os so browsing through the advanced pen making forum reading some of the threads would provide a LOT of useful information and actually answer every question asked in the posts above.  There are several threads dedicated to threading, hidden clips, making centerbands, etc. and unlike kit pens, it's not as easy as asking what tools you will need to make your pens.  

There are no rules... just imagination!


----------

